# MMS Fix for AOKP,CM9, Gummy and any other ICS based 2nd init Roms



## wavedashdoc

***********************************************************************************************************

*Edit*: There is another way to get to APN settings without the use of a 3rd party app.
(5/24/12)

1) Open App Drawer and find voice dialer
2) Say "*Open APN Settings*"
3) Select, then type in the following bellow step 7.
4) Profit by putting less bloat on your phone 8)

Ok I'm really confused why there is such a big issue with MMS. Here is the fix.

1) Open Play Store and download *APN Settings Shortcut*
2) Long press on home-screen and select shortcut
3) Select apn setting shortcut.
4) It will open a black screen then close
5) An anp icon should now be on your screen, click it
6) This will open up apn settings, add new apn
7) Type this in *caps matters*
*Name:* Verizon
*APN:* internet
*Proxy:*
*Port:*
*Username:*
*Password:*
*Server:*
*MMSC:* http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms
*MMS Proxy:*
*MMS Port:*
*MCC: *310 (should already be there, if not add it)
*MNC:* 004 (again, should already be there, if not add it)
*Authentication type:*
*APN Type:*
*8)* Then save settings and click Verizon
*9)* Enjoy working mms

I posted this in AOKP m5, but felt since other newer roms were having issues I'd make a thread.

Edit 2: Tested and confirmed working on AOKP, CM9 and GUMMY
Edit: I changed a few things in the instructions.


----------



## Imacellist

Thanks for posting this. This will be really helpful since I have had to use gosms to get it to work, but I really like the stock messenger better. Thanks


----------



## ahorner

Imacellist said:


> Thanks for posting this. This will be really helpful since I have had to use gosms to get it to work, but I really like the stock messenger better. Thanks


+1


----------



## wavedashdoc

You're welcome. I hoped this would be a simple post helping out the dozens looking for a fix.

Fyi I'll be doing a post about battery and how good each rom is in a few days (after finals







). I read on the boostedICS thread that the developer has achieved a new pinnacle of Battery life for the X. Should be interesting.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowsquad

Thanks for this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luv2increase

Doesn't work for milestone 5 AOKP

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wavedashdoc

luv2increase said:


> Doesn't work for milestone 5 AOKP
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yes it does. i'm on that rom right now. Make sure after typing in the info, you select your new apn. Then close out.


----------



## slow88lx

wavedashdoc said:


> Yes it does. i'm on that rom right now. Make sure after typing in the info, you select your new apn. Then close out.


Worked for me on AOKP Milestone 5.


----------



## athlon4011

no issues with mms in boostedICS


----------



## VivaLaCam92

Works on milestone 5 aokp for me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lewis7887

thanks so much it never crossed my mind to look in Play Store for an app to fix this


----------



## Carson

Thank you!


----------



## bos2333

Worked perfectly on Gummy, thanks!


----------



## JohnnyB

Yes this work for me,but when is Verizon selected mms work but internet won't....why?


----------



## techboothhero

Posted in wrong place. oops!


----------



## mytouch4gnoob

What if I have t-mobile instead of verizon though? Can I still use this?


----------



## VivaLaCam92

mytouch4gnoob said:


> What if I have t-mobile instead of verizon though? Can I still use this?


there's no way possible you have t-mobile Droid X... even if t-mobile were a cdma based network.. you still wouldn't be able to use vzw's apns & would have to source out for theirs...


----------



## JDHatman

the apn fix worked on my htc inc, but i had to replace MNC: 004 with 012

HTC Incredible
CM09 nightly
ICS 4.04
Baseband: 2.15.00.07.28
Kernel: 2.6.38.8


----------



## kioshi

for some reason its not working for me. 
I have to set MNC: 012 instead of 004 because after saving it, it doesnt show verizon to enable it. Only when i leave it at 012.

I'm running the latest version of invisiblek's CM9 rom with an evo radio..2.15.00.0808


----------



## MysticCobra

kioshi said:


> for some reason its not working for me.
> I have to set MNC: 012 instead of 004 because after saving it, it doesnt show verizon to enable it. Only when i leave it at 012.


Same here. HTC Incredible running drk.hd's CM9 a9. Used Voice Dialer method, initial screen was empty. Added a new APN and first time left MNC at the default 012 value. Saved, and now a "Verizon" APN was available, so I selected it, but MMS still doesn't work. Went back into APNs, edited "Verizon" to change MNC to 004, saved, and then there were no APNs to select from the main screen.

Have other Incredible users gotten MMS to work? What's the secret??


----------



## OtechMobile

Just confirming with thread starter that this works on DX2 *[ROM][AOKP][PORT] AOKP for the DX2 and the MX2 [8/4/12] and**[ROM][PORT][KANG] ParanoidAndroid v1.6 DX2/MX2 (08/05/12 *
*THANKS







*


----------



## kx232

I can not thank you enough....I have been short of pulling my hair out trying to get this resolved ever since flashing to AOKP. It was the only item not working that I tend to use frequently. Wasn't sure if this was the answer but I tried it anyway.....AWESOME! Big relief.....thanks again.


----------



## Casen

When I save settings, the new APN does not appear in the menu. I leave the bearer unspecified... Should I make it eHRPD or LTE, or leave it as unspecified?

Edit: any time I press save, the one I was working on just disappears. Even if of was one of the ones already in there. I don't think its working right.

Edit 2: I have narrowed it down to changing either the MCC or MNC numbers. They both have a value already input (311 & 480). Any attempt the save a change to either of those just disappears the APN that its already in. Leaving the numbers, and just adding the rest does not work either.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

